# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Tuyaux : commentaires et nouvelles de nos mini-guides

## Izual

Ce topic centralise toutes les remarques, les avis, les questions et les news qui concernent les *tuyaux*, notre format miniature qui complémente les guides.

Nous acceptons les tuyaux de la communauté : par ici pour en savoir plus.

---------- Post added at 13h38 ---------- Previous post was at 13h37 ----------

Nos tuyaux pour Lethal League sont arrivés !

----------


## Izual

Nos tuyaux pour Arcanum sont là.

----------


## Izual

Les tuyaux de la communauté pour XCOM sont arrivés !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Concernant le déploiement des satellites : s'ils permettent de faire baisser la panique d'un pays, l'un des problèmes est qu'une fois déployés, bien que le pays ne souffre plus _directement_ de missions d'enlèvements, il peut voir son niveau de panique remonter à cause de missions d'enlèvements aliens _dans les pays du même continent_.

On peut contrer cet effet en jouant sur le fait que les pays profitant d'une couverture satellite ne souffrent plus, donc, de ces missions d'enlèvement : une bonne méthode est donc de centraliser tous les malus dans le même continent (genre ne jamais gérer, mettons, l'Amérique du sud en début de partie quand on ne peut pas acheter beaucoup de satellites d'un coup), et à la fin du mois, quand ce continent et celui-là uniquement, est dans le rouge, donner des satellites à tous les pays de ce continent (boum). Ainsi on s'assure de ne plus jamais voir la panique remonter dans ce continent (sauf mission terreur).

----------


## Izual

Je vais invoquer le dieu de XCOM (raaaahman) pour qu'il puisse répondre.

En attendant, les tuyaux de l'extension Enemy Within sont arrivés, eux aussi rédigés par la communauté.

----------


## Izual

Nouveaux tuyaux de la communauté : La-Mulana !

----------


## Izual

Arrivée en sautillant des tuyaux pour Crypt of the Necrodancer.

----------


## Elroukino

Salut !

Suite aux conseils de gens de bons goûts, je vais enfin me mettre à Fallout 2. En bon petit soldat, je me suis donc évidemment d'abord rendu sur Bien Débuter pour lire les conseils de l'équipe.

Toutefois, petit problème, le lien vers le PNO (version française, en tout cas) ne fonctionne plus.  ::(:

----------


## Izual

Woops, merci d'avoir signalé ça, j'ai corrigé.

http://www.biendebuter.net/nos-tuyaux-pour-fallout-2/

----------


## Elroukino

Donc en plus d'être des experts, vous êtes super réactifs ! 

Beaucoup d'amour vous est envoyé depuis le plat pays qui est le mien.

----------


## Izual

> Donc en plus d'être des experts, vous êtes super réactifs ! 
> 
> Beaucoup d'amour vous est envoyé depuis le plat pays qui est le mien.


En fait HawK vient de poster un petit récap sur les patchs qui arrivent pour Fallout 1-2, si ça t'intéresses : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...=1#post9035362




> Je vous conseille donc d'attendre un petit peu avant de vous refaire du Fallout 2, et en attendant testez plutôt le FIXT pour Fallout 1.

----------


## Anatinus

Salut!,

Le lien pour le PNO en anglais ne fonctionne pas et renvoi à une ancienne version (2.3.2).
Voici l'adresse de la version 2.3.3: http://www.nma-fallout.com/showthrea...l-Expansion%29

Je vient de me mettre à Fallout et je trouve ces tuyaux très aidants. Cette idée de site est intelligente, bravo à la communauté Canard PC.

----------


## Izual

Merci ! C'est corrigé.

----------


## Izual

Arrivée des tuyaux de Rocket League.

----------


## Izual

Nouveaux tuyaux de la communauté : les jeux AGEOD.

----------


## Izual

Les tuyaux de Fallout 4 débarquent.

----------


## akaraziel

Pour Fallout 4 :




> Alors qu’ils étaient réduits au statut de babioles inutiles dans les précédents Fallout, les petits jouets Vault-Boy fournissent maintenant des bonus permanents à votre perso



C'est faux pour F3 et NV, les statues Vault-Boy fournissaient déjà des bonus permanents aux attributs SPECIAL et aux compétences une fois collectés.

----------


## Madvince

Des tuyaux sont dispos sur le reddit de FO4 : fallout_4_tips_everyone_should_know/
A traduire cependant...

----------


## Izual

> Pour Fallout 4 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est faux pour F3 et NV, les statues Vault-Boy fournissaient déjà des bonus permanents aux attributs SPECIAL et aux compétences une fois collectés.


Merci, c'est corrigé.

----------


## cosmo0

> Nos tuyaux pour Arcanum sont là.


Yop !
C'est pas multani qui a fait les soluces sur arcanum.multani.info... multani c'est mon hébergeur  ::o:  merci  ::):

----------


## Izual

En effet, grossière erreur de ma part ! Qui dois-je créditer ? Thomas Broust ? Le site n'est pas clair à ce sujet.  :Emo:

----------


## cosmo0

C'est moi en fait  ::o:  cosmoschtroumpf. Pour preuve, je suis le premier "inscrit" si tu vas sur le forum.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Izual

C'est mis à jour, merci pour l'info et désolé de la confusion.

----------


## cosmo0

Pas de problème, merci  ::):

----------


## Izual

Nouveaux tuyaux de la communauté : Factorio !

----------


## historicair

Peut-être que certains ont eu le même problème que moi. Et comme j'ai trouvé la solution, autant que tout le monde en profite.
Pour jouer à deux (ou plus) en écran splitté à Rocket League, il suffit, en théorie, de cliquer sur start de la manette et le joueur s'ajoute.
Sauf que certaines manettes ne sont pas reconnues et que cela ne marche pas.
Pour prendre mon exemple, mon Logitech Dual action était bien reconnu, par contre, le gamepad généric fourni avec la Freebox dans mon cas, ne l'était pas.
Du coup, mon pote ne pouvait pas rejoindre la partie.
J'ai réglé le problème en installant Xbox 360 Controller Emulator : http://www.x360ce.com
En l'installant, j'ai pu configurer mes 2 pads, ce qui a permis que le pad Freebox soit reconnu, et en plus j'ai pu leur attribuer un "ordre" (le terme technique m'échappe) pour avoir mon Logitech en 1 et le pad Freebox en 2.
Quand j'ai redémarré le jeu, mon pote a appuyé sur "Start" et il est apparu comme par magie sur l'autre moitié de l'écran.
La suite a été sanglante.

Voilà, si ça peut dépanner...

----------


## Izual

Merci de la combine !

----------


## Freewheelin'Franklin

Je parcourais http://www.biendebuter.net/nos-tuyaux-pour-wasteland-2/
Et je lis : 
"On peut choisir de démarrer faible en Constitution et en Vitesse et de les monter par la suite (il est parfois possible d’augmenter une stat en jeu, notamment une fois tous les 10 niveaux) *mais ne faites pas ça pour la Force ou l’Intelligence, car leurs bonus ne sont pas rétroactifs*."

Au jour d'aujourd'hui avec le director's cut et les updates, cette histoire de bonus non rétroactifs pour la force et l'intelligence est-elle encore d'actualité, est-ce que cela n'a pas été corrigé ?

----------


## Izual

C'est une bonne question. Une rapide recherche ne m'a pas vraiment éclairé, il faudrait aller poser la question aux canards tu topic dédié au jeu.

----------


## Izual

Nouveaux tuyaux de la communauté : Rainbow Six: Siege !

----------

